# 5.5 Gallon tanker.



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

i think the one on the right would be best.
just cover the whole tank with some sort
of carpeting plant.

inhabitants can be:
-2 oto?
-RCS?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the third one. Just make it a shrimp tank, it would be nicer and look a whole lot larger


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

x 3 the third setup

x 3 shrimp and otos


Other interesting possibilities could be microrasboras, maybe a couple endlers, or a dwarf puffer.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok so i have decided to go with the third choice for hardscape out of personal preference and others help.

Today pretty much de-rimmed the sucker. Overall im happy with the outcome. Umm hopefully tomorrow i should go to my lfs and get some carpeting plant of some sort, still unshure but they have a good selection and should have any common plant i need. But until then all i have is this.


----------



## sadistic-otaku (Feb 2, 2008)

Oooo looks good  Get some hc + dwarf hairgrass. You can't go wrong w/ that combo (til they start mixing together, haha) Check out the swap forum for some great stufffff!

Nice job de-rimming. I should try that sometime.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Not bad,

I think the third one is the best choise. This tank would make a great iwagumi. I would like to see the 3rd scape would the substrate gradually working it way up to the rocks. I can tell this tank will have a good outcome.:icon_cool


----------



## Mueller777 (Feb 6, 2008)

damn that de-rimming is nice lol I still have some kinda glue stuff left over that won't come off even with a new razor... You do anything special?

That a AGA tank?


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Mueller777 said:


> damn that de-rimming is nice lol I still have some kinda glue stuff left over that won't come off even with a new razor... You do anything special?
> 
> That a AGA tank?


 
Nah i just got lucky haha it was pretty difficult to remove all that silicone just had to be persistant and try harder. 

Yep that would be a AGA


So tomarrow i go and get the HC and Dwarf Hair Grass but i set up my substrate and all so i can get to work right away when i get back from school tomarrow. Im not sure about the bottom rocks positioning. I think it should be raised some but im unshure on this, any guidance would be greatly appriciated.










Thanks to everyone for their comments.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

deep substrate there.. maybe try slimming down a bit.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Viettxboii said:


> deep substrate there.. maybe try slimming down a bit.


Thanks for the tip will do tomarrow i actully thought it might have been to deep to but was really unshure, so any like tips for proper depth. I imagine about half of what it currently is.

Thanks.


----------



## Austinv (Jan 8, 2008)

a dwarf puffer would be a good fish to have in there, but unless you have another tank for pond snails dont bother, plus it would look bored in there with just the rocks. Micro rasboras are the way to go.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

About 1-2 inches should be good.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not have taken off the bottom brace. That could lead to trouble.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Viettxboii said:


> About 1-2 inches should be good.


Thanks Just finished this.











Ryzilla said:


> I would not have taken off the bottom brace. That could lead to trouble.


I'am aware to the trouble that it can cause, but im not so worried due to the size of the tank. If it were larger I could see where removing the bottom bace could lead to trouble quickly.

Oh so i went to my LFS today...What a bummer they were out of both HC and Dwarf Hairgrass! Uh oh well they said they would order more. But no update for a while because i have a school field trip to Atlanta for my robotics club. But i do get to go to The Georgia Aquarium yay.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

That looks much better.
Can't wait till you get back, did you play any on hold though?


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm. Its been a while. Decided to take it slower started feeling like i was trying to rush into getting things done. So i got back did more research and im still not done...getting close though.

Started thinking the left side of the tank looked bare so i added some more rock, but now i thnk it seems over crowded.

(Ignore the reflection of my arm.)









Overhead shot.









So im pretty close to being done...i promise will update then.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

that rock is beautiful, try taking out the big rock on the left and move the small one towards the corner


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome layout. For that rock on the lower pight hand side I would slope it more down and turn it more to the front as it looks perpendikular to the tank length. Also I think it looks to flat. Try adding more substrate to the back to add more depth to the tank. Other than this looks very good.


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Redid hardscape cuz i got bored. Plants being planted tonight.

any other suggestions












Glosso will be grown emersed till i feel like filling it up so ill update accordingly.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I like your new hardscape!

Its cool how you made an overhang with the rock.

Dont you think the substrate is a bit high in the top left though? Its looks really close to the top.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i love the new hardscape. it looks like it has a lot of potential for a good tank. the rocks also look very nice and i hope you will be able to keep them clean of algae.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

the hardscape will lose its steep slope after a while and will start to look more flat, but it should still look very nice, make sure the over-hanging rock doesnt fall on a fish


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Planted this beast a few days ago. 
Gonna let it grow emersed and see how it goes.
Here it is as of now.



















Will post updates to this in a week or so.

thanks in advance for looking.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I would recommend lowering the water level, I had some hc in my emersed tank and the hc that was planted were there was water on the surface didnt do too well. If you are worried about the plants higher on the slope not staying moist enough, then try propping the front of the tank up with a stack of post it notes or something like that to keep the water level with the gravel. Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hmm ok thanks for the advice will do.


----------

